# Praying Mantis



## jake337 (Sep 11, 2012)

It was different seeing these guys walking around.  I don't I've ever seen one in Minnesota in the wild.


----------



## Thanasis_gs (Sep 12, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## jake337 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanasis_gs said:
			
		

> Fantastic!



Thanks.  I know I missed focus a bit on the eyes but I liked the comp the best in this one.


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! Those colors are amazing! Super great shot, killer composition Jake.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 12, 2012)

jowensphoto said:
			
		

> Wow! Those colors are amazing! Super great shot, killer composition Jake.



Thanks.  I might give it another run in post too.  I've been doing my PP pretty late at night lately and I know I have been cutting corners.


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see it! Ya know, I've never seen a praying mantis with purple and blue. Most of the ones here are a light leaf green. I did manage to catch a shot of one last week that was neon green and gold.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 13, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> Can't wait to see it! Ya know, I've never seen a praying mantis with purple and blue. Most of the ones here are a light leaf green. I did manage to catch a shot of one last week that was neon green and gold.



Ya.  Very interesting to see such contrasting colors on the legs like that.  Very cool.  Id love to see one.  How big was it?


----------



## jake337 (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't have any real time behind the computer the last few days but I think the purple legs are not as purple as they seem.  I must have pulled the curves too far down or did something.  Well at least in the original there is only a slight hint of color barely noticeable.

I'm not sure exactly how big but here it is on my flash taken with the cell phone.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 13, 2012)

awesome shot!!!!
He looks TICKED at you!!!


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 13, 2012)

We have a fair amount of these guys here in Pa, but I've never seen one with purple legs...Very cool.
BTW, that expression looks like a female after mating thinking...NEXT, I'm still hungry.


----------

